# Metal Pless vs Arctic



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

So which ones better and why?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh boy...what have you done?!?!


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

plow4beer said:


> So which ones better and why?


Beer is flowing tonight I see....


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Defcon 5 said:


> Beer is flowing tonight I see....


Kind of a lame, since you could respond to anything I say with that comment and hit the bullseye.

So which ones better?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

plow4beer said:


> So which ones better and why?


You're not comparing apples to apples but for the sake of argument there is no right answer. Depending on the application I can see where both have there place. 
For example, you are in an are that averages 20" of snow and have a single speed skid that loads salt on a site that allows you to store there. You have $10k in the skid and another $4k for a used box that will see snow 2-3 times per season.
This year its pushed 1 time
Last year 1 time
2016-2017 1 time
All 3 of those years we used it on a couple of dustings not factored into those numbers.

If money was no option the MP would win


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

m_ice said:


> You're not comparing apples to apples but for the sake of argument there is no right answer. Depending on the application I can see where both have there place.
> For example, you are in an are that averages 20" of snow and have a single speed skid that loads salt on a site that allows you to store there. You have $10k in the skid and another $4k for a used box that will see snow 2-3 times per season.
> This year its pushed 1 time
> Last year 1 time
> ...


Maybe I should've been more specific - 16ft live edge MP pusher vs 16ft Arctic ......that's apples to apples


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

First season with metal pless here. Previous experience with boss and protec so I can’t speak for artic. I believe artic makes a good product and has 10 times (Wild number)the units in use currently then metal pless. The build quality on both seems above par. 

As for our season with metal pless.. 10-15 times out through route on our two units zero break downs. We have a 10-16 on a 908 & 1242 on a 924. Blades have wore in on the back side and maybe a 1/16-1/8 on the front or possibly just rounded a bit(carbide blades both).. cut through light pack like butter. Can push frozen piles like a bull dozer and yes sometimes it is needed. Rolls snow in proper fashion when pushing. Paint holding up so far. 
Can contour surfaces beautifully. Honestly I think I will take a while before someone can top the metal pless for pushing quality and durability.

A few annoying things sounds like a tin can clanging with windows open. Price is definitely high so if you only move snow 5-10 a year why not buy used artics or boss.. my 2c my opinion could change if they start falling apart over the next few years. I will keep you posted! Andy⛄


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

plow4beer said:


> Maybe I should've been more specific - 16ft live edge MP pusher vs 16ft Arctic ......that's apples to apples


MP for sure


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Why? Have you used both or worked around both? 

I’ve never even seen anything metal pless in person, I can only speak from working with 16ft arctics on wheel loaders....and the first 2 things that i think of is how well they clean & that they suck in scenarios where trucks and/skids are feeding them


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

m_ice said:


> MP for sure


My above question was directed to you, I just forgot to "quote" your reply.....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I could never get my metal pless stuff to peel hard pack anything like a sectional will. And running a sectional right next to a liveedge unit, if anything the sectional scraped cleaner. Apparently AJ Luther and I are the unicorns of the Arctic owners that (almost) never have to change blocks, but if you’ve got to change blocks that often you’re not doing something right. 

I sold my MP stuff and every box I own is now a sectional. And I couldn’t be happier with my decision. I’ve got carbide insert edges made for them so we see the edge life that liveedge sees. As we wear out skid shoes I’m switching them to Winter Equipment’s carbide shoes. 

To each their own.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

plow4beer said:


> Maybe I should've been more specific - 16ft live edge MP pusher vs 16ft Arctic ......that's apples to apples


Sorry for the wrong comparison we must have been typing at the same time.. I wrote a novel so you won.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

They scrape equally good, if you like to get things done quickly and don’t want to get out of your machine when it is snowing sideways to change blocks spend the extra dough and buy a MP. If you have a crew of delicate operators that like to take there time, and only get powder fluffy snow, save yourself some money and buy a Arctic


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> Maybe I should've been more specific - 16ft live edge MP pusher vs 16ft Arctic ......that's apples to apples


So a Liveboxx correct...? Then they are pretty close I would say... Some like to show they can grade dirt with their Maxxpro and think the pricing is similar to Arctic...


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Ajlawn1 said:


> So a Liveboxx correct...? Then they are pretty close I would say... Some like to show they can grade dirt with their Maxxpro and think the pricing is similar to Arctic...


Yes....what's the price difference between the 2? And Doesn't parts availability and dealer support play into this as well? Sounds like MP has next to none in the US?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

plow4beer said:


> My above question was directed to you, I just forgot to "quote" your reply.....


I have only operated Arctics and seen MP. From looks and reviews here the MP appears to be of higher quality but that's here say.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> So a Liveboxx correct...? Then they are pretty close I would say... Some like to show they can grade dirt with their Maxxpro and think the pricing is similar to Arctic...











You referring to me? It doesn't have to be a maxpro to grade dirt, a standard Live edge box can take the abuse as well.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I graded my drive with my snow plow...


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

That pic single handily destroys all you Arctic lovers lame comeback of “it’s not meant to be a bulldozer” or “it’s not meant to grade dirt”. Well there is a product out there that is brawny enough to do those things and still scrape just as good if not better then a Arctic


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Masssnowfighter said:


> They scrape equally good, if you like to get things done quickly and don't want to get out of your machine when it is snowing sideways to change blocks spend the extra dough and buy a MP. If you have a crew of delicate operators that like to take there time, and only get powder fluffy snow, save yourself some money and buy a Arctic


I don't have delicate operators. I have operators that care about what they're running, while still being extremely productive. We get far from powdery fluffy snow. In fact that's what we get about 25% of the time.

And unless Paul can get you your parts on his own, wait until you need something for your MP stuff. We waited 5 weeks for a harness for a Plowmaxx because they never got around to shipping it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Masssnowfighter said:


> View attachment 189303
> 
> You referring to me? It doesn't have to be a maxpro to grade dirt, a standard Live edge box can take the abuse as well.


Good job. You've successfully proven you can take a very expensive piece of equipment and do something with it that it was never designed to do. Bet Arctics can do the same thing.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Masssnowfighter said:


> That pic single handily destroys all you Arctic lovers lame comeback of "it's not meant to be a bulldozer" or "it's not meant to grade dirt". Well there is a product out there that is brawny enough to do those things and still scrape just as good if not better then a Arctic


You can back drag dirt with an Arctic too... You have not came up with anything special...


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Good job. You've successfully proven you can take a very expensive piece of equipment and do something with it that it was never designed to do. Bet Arctics can do the same thing.


So what am I supposed to do with a 7acre dirt parking lot covered in snow that a customer pays me a lot of money to take care of??? Wait for it to melt? Tell the customer it will be gone by spring?


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

I


plow4beer said:


> Yes....what's the price difference between the 2? And Doesn't parts availability and dealer support play into this as well? Sounds like MP has next to none in the US?


Soon here I am going to order spare parts. Not because I need.. because it's what we do to avoid lengthy breakdowns in the winter. I will report back on standard shipping time. I will also ask how long to rush a part and report back on my findings. I have talked to customer service and received parts book emails from them in a timely manner. Very professional very prompt so far. 2-4 years ago I imagine they were scrambling to keep up with there growth. Hopefully they are settling in now. We have all been there.. The rubber band effect


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'd own Arctics if MP wasn't around. 

There's a guy over by Toronto that bought an Arctic a few years back. Has several tractors and experienced operators. When he gave up on his the first year, that was enough for me.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Does this fella in Canada have like 17 kids and a receding hair line??


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Never seen a MP in person, so I won't comment other to say it's a good plow.

Just some facts and companion

Just about every lot in Chicago/Indy has a Arctic pusher. I even have a hard time telling who's lot it is. I'm amaze with traveling out of town the amount of sectionals you see.
Our competition also uses them locally. You try and compete with someone using your product.

Also, probably the most stolen plow in Chicago, 10 alone this year.

Largest pusher make in the USA and exported to CA. Arctic.
Thousands sold.

Self performing.
Arctic. This year over 400 units on their accounts with brand new heavy equipment. Very few sub trucks. Also performing in 5 states.

Built their own salt boxes for eqm and trucks.

Pushers built with safety as a concerned.... Arctic.

Dealers. Arctic

Response. Arctic

Every hater crys about the one of the safety designs and the key to the sectional. The ploy block.

Well they have kits for them to reduce breakage. It's a wearable item, that's never been hidden but yet haters pick on something that's design to break. It like a shear pin in a snow blower or air bag in the steering wheel.

I love those who say they can't stack....o my goodness.

Week ago we got a lot of snow, middle of the week we got FR and burned thru 4000 tons of salt in two day then temps below 0 for 3 days. Well we plowed Friday 3 inches, Saturday 3 more, and tomorrow another 4 to 10. This plies are frozen soild, and I stacked the crap out the exsiting piles for the last couple of nights....I don't have any broken blocks, and there is 400 units out. Most have limiters on them and off the street operators because of the volume.

Now could the sectional be built differently, more bulletproof...I'm sure and cost will go up.

No says, hey you have to buy one. WTF, you bought it, if it failed you you should have researched better. Nothing is hidden except ignorance.

Sounds like they are doing it right, and successful at it.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> Never seen a MP in person, so I won't comment other to say it's a good plow.
> 
> Just some facts and companion
> 
> ...


Just curious if you have ever bolted or pinned panels together for any reason and what it possibly does...?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I haven't but doable.

On a side not, the new frame on the LD will allow the blocks to removed easier.

Truck sectional with power wings are being tested


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> I haven't but doable.
> 
> On a side not, the new frame on the LD will allow the blocks to removed easier.
> 
> Truck sectional with power wings are being tested


Truck thing sounds awesome. Looking forward to seeing that in the future.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> I haven't but doable.
> 
> On a side not, the new frame on the LD will allow the blocks to removed easier.
> 
> Truck sectional with power wings are being tested


They need a tester in a high snow area...

Pickup or medium duty?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> They need a tester in a high snow area...
> 
> Pickup or medium duty?


450/550 class. I would run it on my 350.

The 180° wings are they bomb.

I can't post pics, but I can tell ya it cleans as well regular sectional.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

1olddogtwo said:


> 450/550 class. I would run it on my 350.
> 
> The 180° wings are they bomb.
> 
> I can't post pics, but I can tell ya it cleans as well regular sectional.


Well I'm interested. Is it going to use there own mounts or a standard off the shelf mount. Chain or piston lift design.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm building a new medium duty this spring/summer...


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I was plowing a site yesterday where we have two Arctic‘s working. They put a smile on my face every time I see them work. Fantastic scrape, as well as my boss scrapes. We have not broken a single block yet. I do not see the problem that other people complain about. Maybe they try to use it as a dozer blade banging into frozen snow piles? I also know the MPs well. Scrape wise they are both close enough to be considered an apple. The Arctic cost a lot less, parts are readily available. They are a mulch better value.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Luther said:


> I was plowing a site yesterday where we have two Arctic's working. They put a smile on my face every time I see them work. Fantastic scrape, as well as my boss scrapes. We have not broken a single block yet. I do not see the problem that other people complain about. Maybe they try to use it as a dozer blade banging into frozen snow piles? I also know the MPs well. Scrape wise they are both close enough to be considered an apple. The Arctic cost a lot less, parts are readily available. They are a mulch better value.


Shouldn't you be waking someone up?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

fireside said:


> Well I'm interested. Is it going to use there own mounts or a standard off the shelf mount. Chain or piston lift design.


It's a hybrid chain lift


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> It's a hybrid chain lift


Chain links welded together???


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Chain links welded together???


That's patented by the Bird, same as a Meywestern Hybrid....


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Fast forward to 6:10 in the video where the Arctic owners son is talking about the blocks. Looks like I got out of using Arctics at the same time they started resolving there broken block issues, I feel a little vindicated that they admitted to sourcing poor quality rubber and figured running a thicker block on the bottom of the LD's would prevent excessive block breakage. Maybe I will give them another shot in the future. I am very interested to see how the power wing looks and what the price point will be on it.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Masssnowfighter said:


> Fast forward to 6:10 in the video where the Arctic owners son is talking about the blocks. Looks like I got out of using Arctics at the same time they started resolving there broken block issues, I feel a little vindicated that they admitted to sourcing poor quality rubber and figured running a thicker block on the bottom of the LD's would prevent excessive block breakage. Maybe I will give them another shot in the future. I am very interested to see how the power wing looks and what the price point will be on it.


There's a certain PS member that will be selling his game changing "rubber tire" blocks in the near future and will revolutionize the market...

@LapeerLandscape


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm pretty interested in the sectional plow for trucks. Especially since SnowEx decided to stop making the full size 8611. The mount system would be a big consideration.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Where is Stanley located?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> There's a certain PS member that will be selling his game changing "rubber tire" blocks in the near future and will revolutionize the market...
> 
> @LapeerLandscape


Thats a secret trade mark thats yet to be fully developed.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm not a fan of the dirt monkey.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

some were Minnesota


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I'm not a fan of the dirt monkey.


Ditto



extremepusher said:


> some were Minnesota


For some reason I was thinking the NE someplace.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Was that a Buyers vee plow on the truck at his place, its starting to all come together now.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Was that a Buyers vee plow on the truck at his place, its starting to all come together now.


Im sure he got it for free in exchange for a stellar review


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ditto
> 
> For some reason I was thinking the NE someplace.


When is the Mark Oomkes youtube channel premiere date? So the dirt monkey can get the proper schooling, seeing he obviously doesn't frequent plowsite


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Masssnowfighter said:


> When is the Mark Oomkes youtube channel premiere date? So the dirt monkey can get the proper schooling, seeing he obviously doesn't frequent plowsite


The CFO just said she was signing me up for the BookFace...I said not going to happen.

Not getting a TubeYou account either.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The CFO just said she was signing me up for the BookFace...I said not going to happen.
> 
> Not getting a TubeYou account either.


If you use Gmail you already have youtube...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Brndnstffrd said:


> If you use Gmail you already have youtube...


Only because I had to for my phone. Only time I use it is when I get a new phone.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The CFO just said she was signing me up for the BookFace...I said not going to happen.
> 
> Not getting a TubeYou account either.


Just think of all the free tools and equipment people would send you if you had your own channel


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The CFO just said she was signing me up for the BookFace...I said not going to happen.
> 
> Not getting a TubeYou account either.


I was the same way and I use her account for the marketplace only... It's already taken a lot of my money in a short period...


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I was the same way and I use her account for the marketplace only... It's already taken a lot of my money in short period...


Ebay and craigslist take care of that already, no need for me to add a third way to blow money


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Brndnstffrd said:


> Ebay and craigslist take care of that already, no need for me to add a third way to blow money


Tbh... A lot better selection of junk and pricing on there...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The CFO just said she was signing me up for the BookFace...I said not going to happen.
> 
> Not getting a TubeYou account either.


Its not really that bad, same idiots as on here only times a couple million. Every friend that you know times every friend they know times every friend they know.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Masssnowfighter said:


> Just think of all the free tools and equipment people would send you if you had your own channel


First 1 up would be an Ag flotation tire company


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I was the same way and I use her account for the marketplace only... It's already taken a lot of my money in a short period...


I just went on the wifes FB page to check out the marketplace. I must say I was very impressed with the selection and the pricing. I already found a bunch of stuff I don't need that I would like to buy on there


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

m_ice said:


> First 1 up would be an Ag flotation tire company


Video number 2: Which plow controller is best?


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Masssnowfighter said:


> I just went on the wifes FB page to check out the marketplace. I must say I was very impressed with the selection and the pricing. I already found a bunch of stuff I don't need that I would like to buy on there


Craigslist seems to be slowly dying around here for equipment and vehicles. Seems most are starting to gravitate to fb marketplace.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

prezek said:


> Craigslist seems to be slowly dying around here for equipment and vehicles. Seems most are starting to gravitate to fb marketplace.


And you can click on there profile and find out what type of weirdo you will be buying from instead of it being a surprise like on CL. One item Im interested in I clicked on the profile and the dude had like 75 pictures of him and his cat on there. Maybe I can lowball him with some meow mix and kitty litter


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its not really that bad, same idiots as on here only times a couple million. Every friend that you know times every friend they know times every friend they know.


I'd be all set then...


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Masssnowfighter said:


> And you can click on there profile and find out what type of weirdo you will be buying from instead of it being a surprise like on CL. One item Im interested in I clicked on the profile and the dude had like 75 pictures of him and his cat on there. Maybe I can lowball him with some meow mix and kitty litter


 That's have the fun! I met my wife when I went to buy a lava lamp and a used disco ball and its been nothing but bliss since !


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Tbh... A lot better selection of junk and pricing on there...


That's nice...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Masssnowfighter said:


> And you can click on there profile and find out what type of weirdo you will be buying from instead of it being a surprise like on CL. One item Im interested in I clicked on the profile and the dude had like 75 pictures of him and his cat on there. Maybe I can lowball him with some meow mix and kitty litter


News flash, there are weirdo's on craigslist, facebook and plowsite.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> News flash, there are weirdo's on craigslist, facebook and plowsite.


Definately Plowsite


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, let's try to get back, and stick to, the topic please


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

I have experience with 14' LiveEdge MP, and 14' HLA snow wing. Hands down I love the MP. 
-Live edge is absolutly amazing....especially when you hit a manhole.
-Better cleaning
- No small windrows left between both wings and moldboard
- The MP is powder coated, it still looks new.

Only downfall, it the HLA is far easier to connect and unconnect from the tractor.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

lawntec said:


> I have experience with 14' LiveEdge MP, and 14' HLA snow wing. Hands down I love the MP.
> -Live edge is absolutly amazing....especially when you hit a manhole.
> -Better cleaning
> - No small windrows left between both wings and moldboard
> ...


Does your HLA have the "flex edge"? Is your MP a power wing or just a box? I'm still waiting to here a completely un-biased review comparing the two brands power wing


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

This was the grand finale of my 2 weeks of power wing HELL. First thing was blew a seal in a cylinder, ended up getting all 4 repacked $1,000. Second thing was the first hour of use after repacking the cylinders one of the eyelets on the end of cylinder broke off, luckily I had some tubing that was the same diameter, quick free fix. Third thing was the one and only bolt that holds the blade to the mount sheered off and ended up ripping all the hoses, wiring and actuator valves off when it fell off, an additional $1,000 in parts once it was all back together. Miraculously all the breakdowns happened at the end of storms and it didn't have to miss a single shift of plowing


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

And in defense of Metal Pless my plow is heavily modified from stock, which could be the root cause of these problems


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Masssnowfighter said:


> This was the grand finale of my 2 weeks of power wing HELL. First thing was blew a seal in a cylinder, ended up getting all 4 repacked $1,000. Second thing was the first hour of use after repacking the cylinders one of the eyelets on the end of cylinder broke off, luckily I had some tubing that was the same diameter, quick free fix. Third thing was the one and only bolt that holds the blade to the mount sheered off and ended up ripping all the hoses, wiring and actuator valves off when it fell off, an additional $1,000 in parts once it was all back together. Miraculously all the breakdowns happened at the end of storms and it didn't have to miss a single shift of plowing
> View attachment 191548
> View attachment 191549


Ouch!!! Is there a way to put a couple safety chains on it to keep it from falling and ripping everything off.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

It oscillates on the bolt, rather than a bushed kingpin or a set of tapered cones?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Masssnowfighter said:


> This was the grand finale of my 2 weeks of power wing HELL. First thing was blew a seal in a cylinder, ended up getting all 4 repacked $1,000. Second thing was the first hour of use after repacking the cylinders one of the eyelets on the end of cylinder broke off, luckily I had some tubing that was the same diameter, quick free fix. Third thing was the one and only bolt that holds the blade to the mount sheered off and ended up ripping all the hoses, wiring and actuator valves off when it fell off, an additional $1,000 in parts once it was all back together. Miraculously all the breakdowns happened at the end of storms and it didn't have to miss a single shift of plowing
> View attachment 191548
> View attachment 191549


Wow..... this reads like a EXT review...… And would seem Boss is using the same supply chain for hardware.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Looking more closely at the picture, it would seem there should be the points of retention, the pivot itself, which may or may not be the bolt, and whatever goes through the slot at the top to limit the oscillation (left up/right down)


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ouch. Suddenly 70 dollar blocks don’t seem that expensive. 

Are those loader tires the XSno Michelin?


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Ouch. Suddenly 70 dollar blocks don't seem that expensive.
> 
> Are those loader tires the XSno Michelin?


Lol. I still love this thing just having a bad stretch of luck with it.
No, they are BKT Earthmax, much cheaper then Michelin


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Masssnowfighter said:


> Lol. I still love this thing just having a bad stretch of luck with it.
> No, they are BKT Earthmax, much cheaper then Michelin


Do you use it at all in the summer?


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Looking more closely at the picture, it would seem there should be the points of retention, the pivot itself, which may or may not be the bolt, and whatever goes through the slot at the top to limit the oscillation (left up/right down)


Correct, there is points of retention on the top, but nothing on the bottom. Pivot point slides out from the bottom. I caught a edge just right and the blade literally flew right off from the mount. The bolt go's right in the middle and allows it to pivot side to side


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Do you use it at all in the summer?


The loader? Yes sporadically in the summer


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Masssnowfighter said:


> The loader? Yes sporadically in the summer


Yeah, sorry the loader.

I rent 2 of my loaders to my main mulch supplier for the summer and they spend 500-1000 hours on concrete all summer long. Wonder how those tires would hold up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Masssnowfighter said:


> This was the grand finale of my 2 weeks of power wing HELL. First thing was blew a seal in a cylinder, ended up getting all 4 repacked $1,000. Second thing was the first hour of use after repacking the cylinders one of the eyelets on the end of cylinder broke off, luckily I had some tubing that was the same diameter, quick free fix. Third thing was the one and only bolt that holds the blade to the mount sheered off and ended up ripping all the hoses, wiring and actuator valves off when it fell off, an additional $1,000 in parts once it was all back together. Miraculously all the breakdowns happened at the end of storms and it didn't have to miss a single shift of plowing
> View attachment 191548
> View attachment 191549


Ouch


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Masssnowfighter said:


> Correct, there is points of retention on the top, but nothing on the bottom. Pivot point slides out from the bottom. I caught a edge just right and the blade literally flew right off from the mount. The bolt go's right in the middle and allows it to pivot side to side


So the pivot pin itself has no retention?

On the small broom for my belos, the pin (which goes through a set of bushings) has a washer and castellated nut.










The oscillation limiters at the top also retain.










My broom weighs a lot less than your MP. In theory, there shouldn't be much load on that bolt, but in operation there clearly is.

This may be asking a bit much, but did it fail in fatigue or single overload event?


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Yeah, sorry the loader.
> 
> I rent 2 of my loaders to my main mulch supplier for the summer and they spend 500-1000 hours on concrete all summer long. Wonder how those tires would hold up.


One thing I can say for sure is ride quality was greatly improved, go's down the road like a Cadillac now. I would assume they are going hold up better on hard surfaces then a conventional loader tire


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Aerospace Eng said:


> This may be asking a bit much, but did it fail in fatigue or single overload event?


I think it was broken for while, just never noticed it, it was already starting to rust wear it broke. The inside of the bolt actually looks like cast iron.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Aerospace here is a closeup of it. The blue is the slotted retention point for it. The red is the 1.25" bolt that connects the mount to the blade


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

What use to be here?
Circled in black


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 191559
> What use to be here?
> Circled in black


It's a small bolt that threads into the blade and you can tighten it if you don't want it to pivot or you can keep it loose if you want it to pivot freely. The threaded mount on the blade broke clean off when the blade fell off. This is what it is supposed to look like


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Did the blade just slide past the side retention plates or did it all get ripped apart. Also what is do heavy modified on your blade


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

fireside said:


> Did the blade just slide past the side retention plates or did it all get ripped apart. Also what is do heavy modified on your blade


It slid out from the bottom. 
Started out as 10/16 agrimaxx. I extended the 3'wings to 6' and modified the tractor mount to a loader coupler mount


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Masssnowfighter said:


> It's a small bolt that threads into the blade and you can tighten it if you don't want it to pivot or you can keep it loose if you want it to pivot freely. The threaded mount on the blade broke clean off when the blade fell off. This is what it is supposed to look like
> View attachment 191561
> View attachment 191562


I'm somewhat confused, as it doesn't look like the blue circle would allow any oscillation (left up/right down or vice versa). It looks to me like the black circle that hydromaster made allows the oscillation.

Even though the picture is not great, the photo and the reported cast-iron appearance means that it likely fatigued on the "cast iron" part and then fractured the rest of the way, which looks to be about half the diameter.

The upper bolt in that slot in the quoted post is way too loose. With your blade down, tighten it until you can stick a 0.010 or so feeler gauge between the washer and the plate with resistance. That upper bolt takes the vertical bending load when the blade is lifted. When you are pushing, you will have clearance, and the box will oscillate. When you lift up, the bolt will get tight against the plate, preventing the pin from carrying the bending load by itself, and failing.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

That hitch plate rotates on that bolt circled in red. If you look bolts circled in blue the three bolts hold a plate that bolted over hitch plate in place. The bolt next to that sticking out adjust the space between the two. The top bolt that broken limits the side to side motion. That makes total since it holds tension off center bolt when the plow is lifted but dent the two side plates do the samething?


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> And unless Paul can get you your parts on his own, wait until you need something for your MP stuff. We waited 5 weeks for a harness for a Plowmaxx because they never got around to shipping it.


It didn't take 5 weeks to get parts, but it did take 4 days to get the parts overnighted. They are making some progress. My dealer had to make a reminder call to the French speaking parts guy with very broken English that overnight shipping means you get it the next day.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Masssnowfighter said:


> It didn't take 5 weeks to get parts, but it did take 4 days to get the parts overnighted. They are making some progress. My dealer had to make a reminder call to the French speaking parts guy with very broken English that overnight shipping means you get it the next day.


4 days based on my experiences should be considered next day air early am delivery.

Glad they got you taken care of.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Did anyone Catch dirty monkeys YouTube with arctic sectional? The owners son admitted to the problem with block breakage due to poor supplier and that all changed 3 years ago. They went to a smaller upper block and much larger lower block. Plus they changed compound and supplier for more Concisely manufacturing product. They now see almost no breakage wonder how true that statement is in the real world


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Masssnowfighter said:


> Does your HLA have the "flex edge"? Is your MP a power wing or just a box? I'm still waiting to here a completely un-biased review comparing the two brands power wing


No, the HLA is not a flex edge. And yes the MP is a power wing plow. Of these two units....I would not consider HLA after using the MP. It is night and day differance in my operation.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

lawntec said:


> No, the HLA is not a flex edge. And yes the MP is a power wing plow. Of these two units....I would not consider HLA after using the MP. It is night and day differance in my operation.


Interesting...why?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

fireside said:


> Did anyone Catch dirty monkeys YouTube with arctic sectional? The owners son admitted to the problem with block breakage due to poor supplier and that all changed 3 years ago. They went to a smaller upper block and much larger lower block. Plus they changed compound and supplier for more Concisely manufacturing product. They now see almost no breakage wonder how true that statement is in the real world


No, I'm not supposed to talk about monkeys... Especially if they're morons too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> No, I'm not supposed to talk about monkeys... Especially if they're morons too.


You just did...


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

lawntec said:


> No, the HLA is not a flex edge. And yes the MP is a power wing plow. Of these two units....I would not consider HLA after using the MP. It is night and day differance in my operation.


Yes, please elaborate. Is it just the live edge that you like better or is the whole entire set up superior to the HLA?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You just did...


Gosh darn it!


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's not steer off course again


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

But he drives Dodge now instead of Ford Mark....LOL


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

fireside said:


> Did anyone Catch dirty monkeys YouTube with arctic sectional? The owners son admitted to the problem with block breakage due to poor supplier and that all changed 3 years ago. They went to a smaller upper block and much larger lower block. Plus they changed compound and supplier for more Concisely manufacturing product. They now see almost no breakage wonder how true that statement is in the real world


The owner's (Randy) kid is Luke, him and his brother are are really pushing forward new ideas.

I do the installs are their personal trucks and they are always coming up with new stuff.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> The owner's (Randy) kid is Luke, him and his brother are are really pushing forward new ideas.
> 
> I do the installs are their personal trucks and they are always coming up with new stuff.


Have any pics of the Arctic power wing?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Masssnowfighter said:


> Have any pics of the Arctic power wing?


I'll grab some next week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> I'll grab some next week.


You're such a tease...you said they let you back in the country so what are you waiting for?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Customs asked me if I wanted to declear anything upon entry yesterday....I said no, just bought t-shirts.....ha, I had to buy another suitcase to smuggle everything in.

Caribbean for a week, Miami for a day yesterday, just got home.....running up to Minnesota tomorrow.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Not directed to you Mark, And I know this thread is Metal Pless vs Arctic , however, "lawntec", why NOT HLA Snow wing?

I maybe looking this summer to purchase a 9-14 Snow wing(HLA), OR Metal Pless(not sure if budget will allow a live edge etc)

Just curious.......didnt mean to steal away from the original poster


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> Miami for a day yesterday, just got home.....running up to Minnesota tomorrow.


Talk about bad to worse...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> Talk about bad to worse...


He should be thankful he made it out of Myhammy withoot being arrested.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> He should be thankful he made it out of Myhammy withoot being arrested.


Or worse...nevermind


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

I just ordered up a new 16' live edge from my Arctic dealer who is now also Metal Pless dealer and I was pretty shocked to hear that a 16'live edge was $1,000 cheaper then a Arctic HD17. When I bought my first live edge it was $5,000 more then an Arctic at that time


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Masssnowfighter said:


> I just ordered up a new 16' live edge from my Arctic dealer who is now also Metal Pless dealer and I was pretty shocked to hear that a 16'live edge was $1,000 cheaper then a Arctic HD17. When I bought my first live edge it was $5,000 more then an Arctic at that time


Where did you order it from it might be the same guy I just ordered my Metal Pless from. Is it Misterscapes.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

I bought three new live edge boxes this year and I was not pleasantly surprised with the price. But I was extremely satisfied the first storm they scraped lots absolutely beautifully


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

abbe said:


> I bought three new live edge boxes this year and I was not pleasantly surprised with the price. But I was extremely satisfied the first storm they scraped lots absolutely beautifully


Yes, Misterscapes. Brian is a good dude and always right on top of things when you need any parts.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

abbe said:


> I bought three new live edge boxes this year and I was not pleasantly surprised with the price. But I was extremely satisfied the first storm they scraped lots absolutely beautifully


What you pay for price? The first live edge I bought 6 years ago I paid $16,500 with tax. The one I just ordered was only $14,500 with tax for the same one. It's nice to see something going down in price for a change


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Masssnowfighter said:


> What you pay for price? The first live edge I bought 6 years ago I paid $16,500 with tax. The one I just ordered was only $14,500 with tax for the same one. It's nice to see something going down in price for a change


I'll have to dig it up. Purchased the 3 live boxes from a diff dealer this year closer to home. Last year I purchased the unit for my loader from Larusso in Walpole. But my salesman left so I had no loyalty to them anymore.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

They scraped unreal compared to the pro tech IST steel edge things I had. Those ended up just falling apart and becoming a PITA. They chewed edges up unbelievably quick and required constant adjustment.


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

plow4beer said:


> Why? Have you used both or worked around both?
> 
> I've never even seen anything metal pless in person, I can only speak from working with 16ft arctics on wheel loaders....and the first 2 things that i think of is how well they clean & that they suck in scenarios where trucks and/skids are feeding them


Im intrugued to hear about your experience using an arctic where trucks are feeding the loaders with snow. This is how 90 percent of our plowing is done.im currently pricing out arctics and mp. Enlighten me!


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

zlssefi said:


> Im intrugued to hear about your experience using an arctic where trucks are feeding the loaders with snow. This is how 90 percent of our plowing is done.im currently pricing out arctics and mp. Enlighten me!


Broken blocks....we were told that your suppposed to spread the snow out more, or make more/smaller piles with your skids and trucks because arctics can't handle running into feed piles like a normal pusher...other than that the arctics worked awesome. We no longer run any big equip/pushers. But if I were to set up another wheel loader I would not get an Arctic. Skid steers I might, but not a wheel loader


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

Do you feel that the mp was well worth the extra money?


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

zlssefi said:


> Do you feel that the mp was well worth the extra money?


My first metal pless, all I can say if you can afford the "live edge" its the only way to go.........I have no other experience on others


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

zlssefi said:


> Do you feel that the mp was well worth the extra money?


Without a doubt. Finished product is unreal with a live edge and the salt savings is amazing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

512high said:


> My first metal pless, all I can say if you can afford the "live edge" its the only way to go.........I have no other experience on others


I'm still not sure if that is the way to phrase it...it might be can you afford NOT to buy it?


----------

